# my recipe for detergent



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I am very new on the soap making category. I made a batch of laundry detergent and tried to follow the recipe. I just can't deal with the one cup at a time so I tried something different. 
2 boxes washing soda
1 box Borax
1 box baking soda
2 bars of Fels Naptha grated into fine particles
Mix together in a large plastic detergent bucket
It seems to work well. Any suggestions for improvements?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Do you use your formula dry or add water to the bucket?


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

It is a dry formula.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I cannot find washing soda anywhere on the internet that doesn't cost more to ship to Alaska than the purchase price. It's amazing how much profit these companies make by overcharging us on shipping, as if we were a foreign country.
Will it work if I use baking soda?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe you can use baking soda as a substitute.


----------



## Aikenjan (Mar 15, 2011)

From what I've read, you cannot substitute baking soda for washing soda. 
Are you sure you are looking in the right section in the grocery store? It should be located in laundry products. If not, ask the manager if they can special order it for you...ours does here. (I recently special ordered Morton's Quick Salt used for making jerky...none availabe in a 50 mile radius and the shipping price was twice the price of the salt from Morton's).


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You may be able to find washing soda at a swimming pool supply store. Baking soda is not the same as washing soda, but you can use it for a substitute if you can't find washing soda. Here is what I found:

http://www.ehow.com/way_5393341_washing-soda-substitute.html

http://makingdowiththenotsonew.blogspot.com/2009/02/homemade-laundry-soap-with-baking-soda.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_5598724_make-washing-soda-baking-soda.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Baking soda helps if you have hard water.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

The baking soda is a 4 oz box. I was told it helped neutralize odors. My clothes come out smelling fresh so it works for me.
The only store in southeast Kansas that has Washing Soda and Fels Naptha is Marvin's in Independence, Kansas. It has Borax too, so I buy all my laundry soap making supplies there. The prices seem reasonable.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the links, linn. You guys find the best information out there!


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

I just made a batch of liquid 'soap jelly' to use as laundry detergent. The recipe can be found here, along with photos and videos for people who are more visually oriented. Down in the comments section, there was quite a bit of discussion on washing soda, what it is (it is NOT baking soda), where to find it, and even how to cook your own if you feel so inclined.



> Just a tip for anybody else having a hard time finding &#8220;washing soda&#8221;, we live here in Oregon and have spent almost 2 months searching every store from the little mom-n-pop&#8217;s to the big box stores, and NONE of them carry it, or will order it.
> 
> HOWEVER, take a walk over to the pool maintenance section at your favorite big blue store with the smiley face, and find &#8220;ph up&#8221;. It is sold in little one pound containers which are about 6 bucks each, but keep looking and you will find an off brand bucket with small wording on it, 4 gallon size buckets of pure sodium carbonate (washing soda) for about $5.00 bucks. It is exactly the same chemical as the arm and hammer stuff, and it&#8217;s dirt cheap, and a bucket that big should last for years.
> 
> ...


Anyhow, the detergent that I made works pretty well, although my whites don't come out as bright as they do with commercial detergents. I'm pretty sure that this is because I didn't add any UV dyes ('color enhancers') in to the mix. The only 'mistake' that I made was using jergens mild soap as a base- on sale 8 bars for $1.50. That's a low-sudsing soap, so, as a result my detergent doesn't foam up. If I had a front-loader that would be a good thing, but a casual observer might be under the impression that I didn't add any soap at all. It works well enough, but I will probably switch soaps for the next batch that I made.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Suds are just for eye appeal, suds don't clean.

I'm really loving the detergent recipe I found, it's a gel, smells good and seems to clean well. 
http://www.bakespace.com/recipes/print/My-favorite-homemade-laundry-soap

I add about 1/2 Tbls. liquid fabric softener to the dispenser (I top off with water) so no need for softener sheets in the dryer.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

could you give us some box sizes on your 'recipe'? I can get borax in 3 sizes. I am assuming equal quantities of borax and washing soda. My WM ordered it in for me. I buy 4-5 boxes at a time and now there is always some on the shelf.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

marinemomtatt, I can't get the link to work. Is it just my computer or is anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Borax box is 4 lbs 12 oz. Washing soda box is 3 lbs.7 oz. Fels Naptha 5.5 oz and baking soda is 4 oz box
This recipe is what I came up with after reading a lot of other folks formulas. Trying the whole 1 cup of this and 1/2 cup of that and some add Borax and some do not, some use all different types of bar soap with varying results, some added different scents and I just got confused with it all.
I wanted some imput from the long time detergent makers here on the forum.
I do not want to make liquid detergent unless I need to start making dish washing soap. I had no patience with the small recipes as I like to make one batch and not need more for awhile. 
I wash a lot of clothes as I have a lot of allergies, and the allergy doctor told me to change clothes after going out and taking care of goats, chickens, rabbits, and gardening, to name a few chores. My formula seems to do a good job with getting the clothes clean and they smell clean too. I have had no problems with allergies to any of the ingredients except I wear a mask to grate the Fels Naptha. There is no sudsing which bothered me at first. I add bleach to my whites and fabric softener to the clothes put in the dryer.
I am very open to suggestions on how to improve my formula if anyone thinks of something I have left out, or need add for better results. Thanks
Oh I could only find one size box of Borax and did not have any idea it came in three sizes!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Linn, here's the right link...sorry http://www.bakespace.com/recipes/detail/My-favorite-homemade-laundry-soap/33367/


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks, I have copied this and saved the recipe. Has anyone tried this with the HE front loaders?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm wondering why it's better to mix up your stuff together with water before you use it. 

I use Fels Naptha bars to rub on dirty areas (glass washboards), which does seem labor intensive, but saves a lot of re-washing spots. Then I just throw the washing soda and borax in the top loader washer. If there's something really funky in there, I toss some vinegar in the rinse. I only use bleach when there's something poopy going on. My worst stains are from slopping coffee/cocoa with milk on my t-shirts. Oh yeah, and red dirt... 

I use baby shampoo for my silks and they thrive on it, especially knits.

What am I missing?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

RedDirt Cowgirl, my answer is...I have men in the house that do their own laundry, so a premixed laundry soap is a must...~lol~...
I also use a bar of Fels Napha for stains.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

My recipe is the same except I add washing soda.
I also add water to the soap mixture for liquid detergent because that works best in my HE front loader.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

linn said:


> Thanks, I have copied this and saved the recipe. Has anyone tried this with the HE front loaders?


I have a LG HE front loader and homemade soap is great!! I also wash in only cold water. I make my soap a liquid though, works better in my machine. The powder doesnt get all used up and cakes in the dispenser, its doesn't dissolve quick enough like processed chemical powders do.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, you all make good points. Gonna make a batch and try cold water wash for my garden garb.:whistlin:


----------

